

DOJ Closing Bank Accounts for "undesirable" but legal businesses/employees - melindajb
http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/chase-closing-porn-stars-bank-accounts/

======
dragonwriter
Actual headline from source article: "Chase Closing Porn Star’s Bank Accounts"

First line of text (emphasis added): "Chase Bank has been closing the accounts
of porn stars and others affiliated with the adult film industry, and the
Federal Government _may_ have something to do with it"

Then later it points to articles about Operation Choke Point that have already
been discussed here recently.

